# Lake Como hotel/rental recommendations?



## Ken555 (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been searching for a hotel or rental apartment around Lake Como and need some assistance from those of you who know the area. Ideally, we need a location that doesn't require lots of steps or hills as one of our party has difficulty with that. 

We also aren't sure yet if we'll have a car, though I'd like to avoid it if possible (we will hire a driver to take us to/from Lake Como from Milan, unless we absolutely need a car). From what I've read, I wouldn't want to drive on the east side of the Lake, and the smaller the car the better (though I've also read about lots of accidents on those roads around the lake). I know most/all of the towns are hilly, so we're looking for someplace relatively flat in at least the block or so around the hotel. And, it would be great if there were restaurants and the ferries nearby (ie. a short walk). 

While budget is a concern, it's more important to find the right location and accommodations. Suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 15, 2011)

Ken555 said:


> From what I've read, I wouldn't want to drive on the east side of the Lake ...


Just curious - why is that?

We may be in that part of the world later this year, and will also be reading any accomodations recommended.

By the way, we've overnighted near Milan at a b&b, and the owners picked us up at the airport and drove us back there the next morning - all included in the reasonable rate. Let me know if you want that b&b's info.


----------



## mjm1 (Mar 15, 2011)

Laurie, we will be in Milan next month and were planning to stay in the city to be near the train.  How far out of town is this place and is the public transporation good.  We will be making a day trip to Lake Como and plan to take the train up there, then the boat over to Bellagio.  Contact information, etc. would be appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 15, 2011)

Laurie said:


> Just curious - why is that?



Well, from what I've read, it seems the east side has a lot more tunnels and is harder to drive. Of course, depending on the review it seems if you rent a car you should get the smallest car possible since it's so hard driving a large car in the region (after all, the area wasn't originally designed for cars). I'd feel more comfortable driving elsewhere in Italy, but I might end up renting.



> By the way, we've overnighted near Milan at a b&b, and the owners picked us up at the airport and drove us back there the next morning - all included in the reasonable rate. Let me know if you want that b&b's info.



Sounds great. Most of my party is landing in Milan from the States and we've decided to just stay at the airport Sheraton (after all, I have points for cheap/free rates) and leave the following day for Como. It's harder finding a place around the Lake, though I have a few options I'm pursuing. If anyone has specific recommendations, please let me know!

We're also considering Lake Garda for a day or two. Anyone have suggestions for that area?


----------



## eakhat (Mar 16, 2011)

We flew into Milan, took a bus to the train station, and took the train to Verenna--on the same day.  The train ride was about an hour.  Verenna is on Lake Como across from Belaggio.  Much of Verenna and Belaggio is hilly, but you can also do things at "lake level." Hotel Olivedo in Varenna is right by the water and on a flat part of the village.  We stayed in the Old Town in the very hilly parts.  You can walk along the boardwalk for quite aways without having to go up many steps.  When we travel in Europe, we use the Rick Steve's books for lodging and location recommendations.  We didn't find any time we needed a car.  Train and boat transportion were all we needed.


----------



## Ken555 (Mar 17, 2011)

eakhat said:


> We flew into Milan, took a bus to the train station, and took the train to Verenna--on the same day.  The train ride was about an hour.



I'd like to do this, but we land after dark, and I think we'd like to see the region as we travel so have decided to wait until the next morning.



> Verenna is on Lake Como across from Belaggio.  Much of Verenna and Belaggio is hilly, but you can also do things at "lake level." Hotel Olivedo in Varenna is right by the water and on a flat part of the village.



Thanks for the recommendation!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 19, 2011)

mjm1 said:


> Laurie, we will be in Milan next month and were planning to stay in the city to be near the train.  How far out of town is this place and is the public transporation good.  We will be making a day trip to Lake Como and plan to take the train up there, then the boat over to Bellagio.  Contact information, etc. would be appreciated.  Thanks.


It's in the 'burbs, not sure that well-located for public transportation for several day trips, other than that they provided shuttle service to/from MXP airport and also offer it for the train station. But that would be at the beginning & end of your stay... anyway it was I Castagni B&B, http://www.icastagni-bb.it/eng/ where you can see a map, etc. It worked well as an inexpensive and convenient overnite before our flight back home, with more character than an airport hotel. 

We've yet to actually visit Milan, but like MXP as a gateway to/from northern Italy since flights seem to be cheapest and most plentiful for ff miles.


----------



## Lake Como Expert (Mar 20, 2011)

_Advertising is not permitted on this forum._


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 12, 2011)

Follow-up... We left this morning from a wonderful stay in Bellagio. We stayed at the Hotel Silvio, which luckily had the best restaurant we visited so far this trip in Italy. The restaurant specializes in fish from the lake, along with some typical Italian food, and was fantastic. Other than smaller rooms the location is great (while not in town they will pickup and drop off in town for you), and I'd definitely recommend paying for the lake view rooms which have a direct view with nice private patio, and the hotel has an elevator. 

We also hired a car and driver both ways, which worked out well and very convenient.

http://www.bellagiosilvio.com/


----------

